# Yakima vs Thule Racks



## jb12272 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am sure there have to be multiple threads on this topic but searched around and didn't find anything too quick. If someone has a link I would most appreciate it.

In the off chance that it hasn't been discussed in some time. I have grown tired of putting my bike inside my car and as much as I don't want a rack (purely or aesthetic reasons) its time to give in.

Anyone have a reason to go with one company vs. the other? Pricing seems to be about the same and as far as I can see they both fit just about all cars and with the exception of the square cross bars (Thule) vs. round cross bars (Yakima) they are about the same.

Ideally I want the easiest to install on the car and will both keep my bike on the roof with out damaging both car and cycle.

Any help, insight etc would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

No real difference. I've got both and they both work well. I've got Thule bike mounts on Yakima rails and a Yakima roof box on Thulr rails without any problems.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Thule now has both rectangular and "Aero" bars. The only beef I have with Thule is that on older "fit kits" it is impossible to identify them. If you do not keep the original documentation, you will not know what cars it fits. (I think they did that to make that part disposable.)


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I have had both as roof racks and literally, just last month purchased a Thule for my Audi as Yakima did not have a kit that would work on the newer 09's.

I'm pretty impressed with the Thule, though for the features between both, I could not tell you which was which or better then the other as they both worked great and looked well constructed.

Honestly, go with the one that costs the least. There are a lot of places online with cupon codes. I saved like $125 on a $400 set up through ORS Racks

Just Google "Bike Rack Coupon Codes"

HTH


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

If it matters to you, pretty sure Yakima is a US based company, Thule is not. For bike stuff they are pretty equal. Although I personally like the look and simple functionality of the Yakima stuff better. For watersports I think Yakima takes it.

Unfortunately the easiest racks in the world are no longer made. The old Saris roof racks had self-centering feet, which made installation a snap. That is what I have on my car, which begs the question, what to do if I want to put another bike tray on my roof. I'd likely have to tear down and start from scratch.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I have owned both and they work well. Two things to consider... 1, which ever brand you choose, stick with it so that you can use the same lock cores (locks cores for Yakima and Thule are shaped different). I now have 3 racks and various attachments, all with the same key. Very handy. 2, consider looking at Rocky Mounts (they use Thule lock cores too). They also make a rack that you can mount directly to a factory rack if your car has one...no bar purchase necessary.


----------



## Nic_K. (Jun 11, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> If it matters to you, pretty sure Yakima is a US based company.


Yup, thier headquarters are about 5 minutes down the road from where I work, and literally right next door to the Nike campus.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

If you've got a hitch, go with Thule T2. I have Yakima roof system for roof box, canoe, etc. 

The T2 works great and is relatively easy to mount/dismount. Any type bike/frame fits and no contact with frame.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

No mention of car brand???? Every time I pull up with my Yakima rack on my Audi, some tool tells me I shoulda bought a Thule.. meh.

I dig both, but aesthetically, I dig Thule more, and my Yakima is a royal PITA when it comes to tightening the QR on the my mtb.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

yakima was started by a whitewater kayaker in northern CA. great company and products!


----------



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

I would pick Thule over Yakima because of the bar design. My snowboard rack would always roll back on the Yakima circular bars no matter how hard I would tighten them.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

FWIW, Yakima has mailed me small replacement parts at no charge.


----------



## Jethro11 (Jul 1, 2010)

I went with Thule because their R & R is better ... I got my Echelon bike rails from Rack Attack and am 100% satisfied with Thule. 

Turn the wind fairing inside out if you don't feel like advertising for Thule...


----------



## moreair (Aug 22, 2008)

Most of Thule's products are made in USA, New England I think. I have Thule and it works as advertised. Probably no real diff.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The merits of bike racks have been discussed ad nauseum here. The search feature on this forum works great and can yield a bounty of information if used well. I searched just using the word Thule and found 6 separate threads on this subject. here are 3 good ones.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=217232&highlight=thule
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=202715&highlight=thule
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=196932&highlight=thule

Personally I use Thule T2, works great if all you have is 2 bikes. Can extend to 4 but I wouldn't want to.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Thule T2 for me too, but i didn't bother researching yakima. Got a good deal for my T2 so i didn't (really) hesitate. Although $300 is a crapload of money for a bike rack.

Some problems with my T2 are:
-Steel: Will rust eventually
-Cannot fold up without some small modifications with Front wheel wells with my aftermarket towing hitch. The wheel wells hit bumper before i can fold fully.
-heavy as ****, causing me to just leave it on the car, driving around with it when 90% of the time i dont have any bikes on.
-theft magnet in big cities
-


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I had both thule square bars & yakima.

Thule square bars tend to be easier to mount stuff. But the bars tend to bow down in the middle (the wall thickness of the bars is quite thin).

Yakima bars are more heavy duty. The end caps always have a tendency to crack on me.

What's the easiest to install? Depends on the car


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the yakima forklift top mount on my subaru and it mounted easily to my factory racks. It works great and the only complaint I have is that if you forget to strap down the rear wheel strap it will fall off. The place where I purchased my racks from gave me another but I see the thules all the time driving around with them unstrapped without worries.


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

I like my Thule 912XT if you have a hitch, works well and it's inexpensive.

Edit: I should have added that there are 2 hinges, one near the top that folds the carrier flat against the post and a second on the lower end that allows the whole rack to fold rearwards which allows access into the tailgate of my truck.


----------



## paul l (Aug 3, 2009)

Personally I don't like roof bars because of the wind noise, resistance and effect on fuel economy (UK drivers have traditionally been more concerned about this than US, maybe not the case these days) and this is compounded with the bikes on top as well. I much prefer the rear window carrier designs like Tomcho shows above and I have a different Thule carrier on the rear of my car.

I suspect those links in the earlier post cover bike racks to death so I just wanted to add that you can't rely on the lock systems of any brand of carrier. When I bought my first set-up back in 2004 of roof bars and carriers I liked the central arm that swings up, clamps the downtube and locks. I learned the hard way that a thief grabs your bike, pulls it down sideways with force and the twisting of the central arm is equivalent to putting an elbow lock on your body. The clamp on the downtube can't take it and twists open.

After that I vowed never to assume that bikes, racks or bars were safe on the vehicle. Note also that your car insurance may give you some compensation for a bike stolen from inside a locked vehicle but probalby not for an externally mounted bike.


----------



## Pancho's Balls (Aug 15, 2009)

paul l said:


> When I bought my first set-up back in 2004 of roof bars and carriers I liked the central arm that swings up, clamps the downtube and locks. I learned the hard way that a thief grabs your bike, pulls it down sideways with force and the twisting of the central arm is equivalent to putting an elbow lock on your body. The clamp on the downtube can't take it and twists open.


If you didn't pay extra for that added convenience, I'm sure that your outcome would have been different if you used the standard fork mount. Is it really that difficult to reinstall a front wheel? The clamping is more secure, you don't risk any damage to your bike, and you have a solid locking point, and not a downtube.

Not to mention that upright bikes on roof racks look dorky.


----------



## paul l (Aug 3, 2009)

WTF? There's always one on a forum.

I have no idea if I paid 'extra' for the convenience of a downtube clamp. If a thief can overcome those I expect they are also capable of undoing a nut holding the front forks.

I had no idea roof mounting is a fashion parade. Thanks for the tip.

I really enoyed wasting my time earlier attempting to add a constructive comment which might help the OP. I am sure you feel similarly.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yakima Holdup 2"

Works awesome and has a bottle opener!!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I got lucky on Craiglist she sold me the complete set for $150.00 including the wheel racks.

Its been good to me I was running late today and I was doing 85 to 90 mph and the bikes were still on the rack when I got to my destination.

I have a Valentine1 radar Detector by the way .lols

I am now a Yak Fan

MidwestPlaya:thumbsup:


----------

